# Amarie Traincase...and it's not finished



## Amarie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi, here is my traincase.

It was not like that 3 months ago, but you know !!! I've been victim of a certain virus and see the result.


***




*Behind this cupboard there is my precious makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*





*Surprise !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





*Everything has it own place / Mac, Stila, Faces...I can find easily what I want.*





I can spend a lot of time looking at my precious goodies











Well I think I will need one more cupboard


----------



## elongreach (Dec 6, 2009)

Very cool organization!  I love that everything is behind a door.


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 7, 2009)

Love it! so beautiful, really!


----------



## Sass (Dec 7, 2009)

It's absolutely beautiful!  I was just telling my DH that I am ashamed of how my stash looks.  I hope to reach your level at some point next year.  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 7, 2009)

Fantastic!!  It's all so neat and tidy (jealous).  It's great that it's all hidden until you need it!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 7, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## Amarie (Dec 7, 2009)

I converted my office at home in a **beauty Room*,* I recycled this old furniture (a family souvenir) in a useful desk to makeup myself in the morning.... I paid the mirror 5$ in a garage sale this summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









***

You can see at the left the cupboard that I put on the post higer in this post







Finally,this room is now MY BUNKER ! I can spend hours quietly with my music, makeup, computer *talking* with you and buying *A LOT* of makeup online.

So now, you can see where the makeup you sold me lives  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All is in a warm & cosy place...in security and well treated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Amarie


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2009)

great stuff! i like how organised you are!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 8, 2009)

You have a nice collection! I adore your beauty room very much!


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 9, 2009)

Sweet setup! I'd be happy right there with u!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

You're so organized and neat! Your beauty room is really pretty! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Dec 9, 2009)

Great collection, I love the set up! It's like a cupboard with many toy surprises inside!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 21, 2009)

love the beauty room idea! everything has it's place.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2009)

So well organized! Enjoy and thanks for sharing!


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 29, 2009)

Loves the Beauty Room!


----------



## makababy (Dec 30, 2009)

I love how organized everything is!!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 30, 2009)

Ohh, your beauty room is so pretty! I love how organized you are.


----------



## Boule (Dec 31, 2009)

Everything is so neat and well organized! Awesome collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 1, 2010)

really really nice


----------



## Amarie (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jul 29, 2010)

Lookd so cute! I love it! xoxo


----------

